# On-road carpet tracks in Ohio



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Anyone know of any good carpet tracks in Ohio?

I know and have raced at "The Gate" around Cleveland and also in the woodville mall in Toledo.

Getting back into the carpet scene and looking for a variety.

Post track, location and website if possible.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

www.indoorchamps.net click on the club track link


----------

